# Guidance RE: Bowtech Blackknight 2



## lawrence_t_18 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just purchased a used Bowtech Blackknight 2 with 29'' draw length with mod# bkp2. I need to replace with mod# bkp4, but I am having difficulty locating the part I need. Any suggestions on where I can find them?


----------

